# £1 a night Sites



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Todays Money Mail from Martin:

Camp for £1/night at 84 UK sitesPlus 2for1 & 7for5 offers at some sites. Buy 40p paper
9 days left

Buy The Sun (40p) any day from Sat 29 Jun - Fri 5 Jul and inside you'll find a voucher valid until 30 Sep 2013 which can bag all three of the following offers:
•£1 pitches
•2for1 stays
•7for5 stays (unusual!)

There are 170+ UK campsites participating in total, but not all campsites offer all the deals (so one might offer 2for1 stays, but not the £1 pitches). 87 UK campsites are offering £1 camping pitches.

Call the site you fancy to check availability and book in advance (you may need to pay by phone). Camping includes a basic pitch only, so electricity hook-ups and upgrades will cost more.

tony

http://www.thepartnersclub.co.uk/campfromone/


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Yep: I spotted the offer on Martin Lewis also, so will bump this to be more easily spotted.

We certainly had some good nights out in previous years: we MAY even fit in a couple of nights this weekend - Gordon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A couple of things to worry about.

1. Campsites
2. Campsites that are a quid a night
3. Campsites occupied by Sun readers.

Sorry that's 3 things.

Good luck.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

barryd said:


> A couple of things to worry about.
> 
> 1. Campsites
> 2. Campsites that are a quid a night
> ...


Snob :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bet I'm not the only one thinking it!


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

barryd said:


> Bet I'm not the only one thinking it!


You may be right there!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Could not possibly think of taking my HYMER to one of those places. 
Such fun


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No! You have to call it "The Hymer" to get the proper superior effect! 

Anyway. How can I be a snob? I have a Swift.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I would'nt frequent such sites with my 'The Hymer. :lol: 

tony


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Don't you mean "The Swift" ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually no! It should be "The Kontiki!"

Everyone has heard of the Konitki! Thats the only reason I got one. I had heard of it as a none motorhomer!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, even I have heard of the Konleaky m/homes. :lol: 

tony


----------

